# Creating a website



## owlhootx (Feb 18, 2018)

I want a domain on godaddy but i dont know what site i should use for a host.

Please explain how o go about this.


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Choosing a hosting company and one of their hosting plans would depend a lot on what type of website you will be running and what features you need beyond presenting linked static web pages. Assuming you know what you wish to accomplish with your site, you look for hosting companies and plans to meet those needs.


----------



## JiminSA (Dec 15, 2011)

*Take a look here** - *Godaddy themselves provide a good deal


----------



## owlhootx (Feb 18, 2018)

Thank u guys


----------



## Shazzalive (Sep 26, 2019)

I personally use SiteGround for my hosting provider. They work out a little more expensive than many after a while; but well worth the money.
I also recommend WPEngine, who are a bit more expensive still, but give great service if using the WordPress CMS.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Shazzalive,

I've edited your post to remove the links. It is not permitted to link to your own web site as that constitutes advertising which goes against our spam/advertising site rule which reads:


> *You cannot post advertisements of any sort in any forum. This includes products, services, or web sites from which you'd directly or indirectly benefit in any way. *
> 
> Exceptions at the discretion of the moderators:
> 
> ...


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Just an FYI I also deleted your last post because it ws quoting a spammer. Of course you had no way of knowing that but I just wanted to explain why the posts have disappeared.


----------



## Shazzalive (Sep 26, 2019)

As far as I'm aware I have no recollection of linking to any website. - It's gone now anyway so no worries lol.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

You posted two links to you website labelled "further reading 1" and "further reading 2". I know it was a few weeks ago but I just came across it.

By the way, it's fine to have it in your signature as you do just not in the context of posts.


----------



## Shazzalive (Sep 26, 2019)

Oh those yeah: I linked to my site for informational purposes rather than advertising. - But 'point taken: I won't link to my own site again.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)




----------



## johnmaina0416 (Nov 25, 2019)

I have coded my website with html,css,javascipt and php now i dont know how to register it and make it available on web


----------



## colinsp (Sep 5, 2007)

Follow the advice from @cwwozniak above to get a hosting account and then upload your files to there.


----------



## AnmolKhan (Nov 28, 2019)

You need to choose always appealing eCommerce Website Templates to ensure that your online business is getting a very classy first impression.


----------



## alzaa (Nov 29, 2019)

in my opinion, before buy the host and domain , you can install the local host in your computer and learn , after when you find yourself is full Experience about your website , you can buy the domain and host .


----------



## JiminSA (Dec 15, 2011)

johnmaina0416 said:


> I have coded my website with html,css,javascipt and php now i dont know how to register it and make it available on web


What you need to do now, @alzaa is choose a web hosting company with a suitable package for you. Register and buy a domain name suitable to you, from the hosting company. Buy the hosting and then download _*Filezilla*_ - that's a download link and it's free. Look in your Control Panel for your hosting and obtain the FTP details. Using those details you can upload your entire site to the correct hosting location. When that is done ask your hosting company to propagate your DNS - this publishes the IP address of your site around the world. Allow 24-48 hours for this to be done and when it is you're good to go ...


----------

